# router bita on e bay



## ed in idaho (Sep 29, 2006)

i see sets of very inexspenive carbide bits on e bay, does anyone have experience with these ?


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Not worth it. Same quality as harbor freight bits and shipping is ridiculous.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00045.asp


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, you are better off spending your money on a few decent quality bits. Woodcraft sells the 20 most popular bits "on sale" for about $5 each on a regular basis. (sometimes in sets, sometimes seperate) MLCS bits are popular with our members. Both of these brands are inexpensive and perform well.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Ed, I am one of those guys that got my feet wet by getting one of the huge sets on ebay really cheap. They work fine as long as you dont try to take to much in one pass. For me it was a good way to see what bits I would use the most. Now I replace the few burnt up ones with good bits from MLCS, Pricecutter, or Grizzley.

But if I were to do it all over again. I would probably start with a set from MLCS since it seems like there is only about 10 bits out of the original 50 that get heavy use.

www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/set15piece.html

Rusty

Link is supposed to be to thier 15 piece set-dont think it works


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would 2nd. that one Rusty

1/2" SHANK ROUTER BIT SETS

Nice set below plus free shipping.(3.33ea. bit) and all you need to do is open the front door and pick them up.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set30piece.html

A bit over kill on this set below but it gets the price down for ea. bit.(2.88ea. bit) and you will use them some day.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set66.html

This one you should get (starter set) you can use it for many,many router jobs.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...ges/bt_solid_sets.html#7_px_spiral_set_anchor

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routbitset.html
15 set below
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set15piece.html


Bj


----------

